
Ask HN: Know who is on your site and convert better - kritiv
https://www.zoho.com/salesiq/
======
kritiv
What do you think about this platform?

SalesIQ let's you see who is on your site in real time, and tracks user
activity, live chat feature reduces the response time and connects you to high
value potential.

